# Frigidaire fridge not cooling



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

FRS20ZRG, Ok I have tested the sensor for continuity and examined it for seepage, no issue , continuity checks ok, dismantled the timer and polished the charred contacts, watched the timer advance after reassembly, etc. Seems to advance as I marked it with a felt tip pen.
Also ran the ohm meter on the heater element, but not sure if it is reading .80 to .85?, or 80 as I am not familiar with the OHM scale.
When I bypass the sensor and plug the element in direct, then advance the timer until it clicks, there is no sign of the element glowing or causing ice to melt. 
When I manually defrost the fridge cools again as the blower can move cool air to the fridge side.
Did I miss anything or does anyone want to give me more pointers on how else to test the heater versus the timer and the sensor.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Chemist1961 said:


> FRS20ZRG, Ok I have tested the sensor for continuity and examined it for seepage, no issue , continuity checks ok, dismantled the timer and polished the charred contacts, watched the timer advance after reassembly, etc. Seems to advance as I marked it with a felt tip pen.
> Also ran the ohm meter on the heater element, but not sure if it is reading .80 to .85?, or 80 as I am not familiar with the OHM scale.
> When I bypass the sensor and plug the element in direct, then advance the timer until it clicks, there is no sign of the element glowing or causing ice to melt.
> When I manually defrost the fridge cools again as the blower can move cool air to the fridge side.
> Did I miss anything or does anyone want to give me more pointers on how else to test the heater versus the timer and the sensor.


go here and read about how to test. The defrost heater just get's warm. It doesn't glow red. That probly what's wrong. If it ice's up. the heater probly is bad. Did you take the wire off of one end when you measured it? http://www.partselect.com/refrigerator+freezer-is-warm+repair.htm


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, tested the stat for continuity earlier but not resistance but I can dismantle again after I test the timer I rebuilt today. Open to any other suggestions. The timer is cycling for sure so I will run overnight and check tomorrow.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Timer is only a switch. Should have little to no resistance


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Fridge repair update*

done!, Ohmed the heater , was uncertain so ran a continuity test, and no beep!! Installed the heater yesterday, back on track. Darn cooling fins are a sharp!!!! Thanks for the pointers as I expected it was the heater.old one fel appart during removal


----------

